# Gartenteich als Lebensraum der Ringelnatter



## ollifrog (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

seit etwa 3 Jahren haben sich Ringelnattern an unserem Gartenteich angesiedelt, welche abhängig von ihrem Alter/Größe einen verschieden Großen Lebensraum in Anspruch nehmen. Da unsere Gartennachbarn nach und nach ebenfalls Teiche anlegten, verbesserte sich demnach auch die Lebensgrundlage besonders für die erwachsenen Ringenattern. Seit letztem Jahr hab ich nun ein wenig amateurhaft versucht abzuschätzen wieviel Ringelnattern sich bei uns heimisch fühlen. Dabei versuchte ich diese so oft es geht vor meine Kameralinse zu bekommen, um eine individuelle Unterscheidung vorzunehmen. Die sicherste Methode ist zwar die Bauchschuppen in Augenschein zu nehmen, was mir aber als ein zu großer Eingriff erscheint. So versuche ich ohne direkten Kontakt den Kopfteil zu fotografieren, um im Nachhinein z.B. anhand der Farbe und Form der Kopfschuppen eine Unterscheidung vorzunehmen. Ab diesem Mai ist wieder unsere juvenile __ Ringelnatter unterwegs, welche im letzten Jahr schon gesichtet wurde. Nachdem ich gestern die Fotos anschaute, war ich aber der Meinung, dass es sich hierbei um 2 verschiedene handelt, da die gelben Halbmonde und deren schwarze Umrandung nicht exakt identisch sind. Bei der individuellen Färbung muss man glaube ich vorsichtig sein, da diese nach einer Häutung heller sein kann...Andererseits passt es ja von der Größe u. es scheinen beides Männchen zu sein. Hier noch mal die Fotos vom letzten Jahr und von gestern:


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gartenteich als Lebensraum der  Ringelnatter*

Servus Olli

Danke für die Bilder 

Bin schon auf weitere gespannt ....


----------



## ollifrog (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gartenteich als Lebensraum der  Ringelnatter*

Dankeschön Helmut,

hab noch eine blutjunge Ringelnatter entdeckt, sicherlich erst ein halbes Jahr alt...der schien aber das Fotoshooting nicht zu gefallen. Zur Größe und Gestaltung des Lebensraumes einer adulten Ringelnatter hab ich folgende interessante Seite gefunden: 
http://www.hofercraft.ch/pdf/Wisler%20&%20Hofer%202008.pdf 
demnach beansprucht eine weibliche Ringelnatter eine nicht geringe Fläche von 16-58 Hektar (mittel 34ha) für ihren Lebensraum. Da ist unser Garten nur ein kleiner Baustein...

MfG Olli


----------

